# 20 Weeks and sooo hungry all the time!!!



## 88kelly

Pretty much what it says in the title :) If im not up and having something to eat by 8am i wake up with serious heartburn and am so hungry im close to being sick. Im just hungry all the time the last few days. I'm 20 weeks and have gained 6lbs... Do you think my body is trying to tell me i need to eat more?? I'm very cautious with what im eating as i got HUGE whilst pregnant with my son and have also been signed off since 12 weeks and am not really doing much so dont want to just sit around eating all day :wacko: Did anyone else experience this around the same time? xxx


----------



## 1948LC

I don't remember been really hungry around this stage but I did eat little and often as like you I would feel sick. I would say you probably do need to eat a little more, but try to eat more healthy snacks. With my first two DD's I was really hugh, I put neary 4 stone on with my first DD when pregnant with the twins I only had a bump and didn't put weight on anywhere else and I put 2.5 stone on. I was told the babies took a my nutrients that's why I didn't put on weight. x


----------



## drsquid

ive been starving for the last few days. last i checked i was up 14 lbs so... im bummed and sure ive put on a ton more.


----------



## zephyr

While pregnant with the twins I felt like my body was saying eat more and I gave up worrying about my weight and ate lots.....In fact I was so naughty I ate pancakes with ice cream every morning cos thats what I craved follwed by a 3 or 4 egg omelette for lunch.
If I could fit it in, I'd eat it. I carried my babies to 38 weeks.
Some days I was vomiting a lot though right up until I was medicated at 34 weeks for it , so i prob would of gained a lot more :p 

and yes round that time and every few weeks after I would find I would be starving!! and then that would be followed by a huge belly growth. I figured the babies were having growth spurts. I could be wrong though.


----------



## jackie2012

i noticed that too it seemed like everytime i would get that can't enough food feeling and eat as much as my stomach would allow the babies would go through a growth spirt and so would my belly. 
I had trouble getting too much in though the first trimester i had a ms and then when that calmed down my B twin was up against my stomach so i could get a few bites in then i'd feel like i ate a 8 course meal. so ended up just snacking all the time. and when id get those spirts id be up a few times a night also to eat.


----------



## zephyr

haha omg I did that too, up in the night. I cant believe how much I used to eat! but that hollow hungry feeling was just awful......especially when you would eat and then an hour later you are starving again.


----------



## drsquid

I ate fine first trimester. Now I'm eating too much. Def had a major belly explosion. Bigger issue is horrible heartburn


----------



## Wind

I was always hungry, and if I let my stomach get empty the heartburn was unbearable. I ate. And ate. And ate. The bad news is that I gained 100 pounds. The good news is that my babies were born at 38+3 and weighed 6 pounds 12 ounces and 7 pounds 6 1/2 ounces. I have lost 90 pounds and they are 11 months old. The last 10 pounds will be off by their first birthday. It's not a crisis. They are healthy, I am happy and life is good.:thumbup:


----------

